# Swap/PX your road bike for my Trek 6500



## stevenb (24 Mar 2008)

Do you fancy swapping/PX'ing your road bike for my Trek 6500?

My For Sale advert for the details:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=8619

I would like a road bike in good working order......don't mind the frame material as long as it's got a pretty decent spec. Preferably with modern touches such as STI gears (not levers on the downtube), Aheadset forks/stem.

I need a top tube length (centre of seat tube to centre of head tube of 540mm).
Not fussed of the make or if it has Shimano or Campag gears.
I can PX up (although my up is limited as Im pretty skint!) or down.

Let me know what you have.

Steve


----------

